# Something Stupid like I love you



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Have you heard the new version of Frank Sinatra's song "Something Stupid"?

In Athens they play it on the radio day and night. 
A guy named Robin Williams ( I THINK) and Nicole Kidman sing it together...

I love it! The video clip is great also!!

I decided that this will be my Christmas Song for this year...

Here are the lyrics...Something Stupid


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I have not heard that song yet,It is new you said?

Love the lyrics
cc


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I am sure you have heard the song , Cape Chef. 
It's old and originally performed by Frank Sinatra. 
Unless Al di Meola fans consider Frank Sinatra mushy


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

"It's got to be more
than flesh and bone
All that you've loved
is all you own

In a land there's a town
And in that town there's 
A house
And in that house
there's a woman
and in that woman
there's a heart I love
I'm gonna take it
with me when I go."
-From Tom Waits' MULE VARIATIONS. 

Even old frycooks have a heart. Music is the food of the soul.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Peachcreek!!

I posted a little cute song and you replied with poetry!!


I thought tht poetry was prohibitted


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Ya know its threads like this one that really throw me. I don't understand one thing ya'll are talkin about. 
I have started having a glass of wine and reading the thread backwards. I completely understandnow.    :smoking:


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Athenaeus,
You don't KNOW WHO ROBBIE WILLIAMS IS??!!   

He is only the one time heart throb of the boy band Take That who, for some reason that completely escapes me, went on to become quite a respectable pop star. Don't you read the gossip columns???!! Or are you only interested in gossip from antiquity?


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I saw hin on the news and although he is not my type he was an interesting face...
I think that there must be at least 10 guys in the show business with that name... Maybe there is a Chef also with that name...

Rachel tell me did you hear the last gossip about Onesikritos    ??

Panini, VERY funny :lol:

Tom Waits wrote his poetry that way


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Poetry is not prohibited Athenaeus, we just don't have a whole forum devoted to it. The Late Night Cafe is for anything else BUT FOOD. So go ahead and post...


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I don't think the Something Stupid song and video have been released in the US yet, but then I don't watch VH1 or MTV all that often nor listen to pop radio. Anyway, you can watch and listen to the video on Robbie William's website.

Atheneaus: Was that a riding crop that Nicole Kidman is holding during that love scene? And what was that bikini she was wearing? The bottoms looked like a diamond-encrusted athletic cup. 

Something Stupid video


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

didn't Dean Martin do a version, also?


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

probably,
But the rat Pack was never a very convincing boy band. . .:roll:


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Risa...
The bikini was the purse she was holding to the date...
I loved it!

I think he is immitating Bryan Ferry.
No luck Mister...


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Is there a possibility that this video will not be released in the States because of this last love scene? 

They cannot cut it because it goes with the story and the lyrics.The She person suppose to be very indifferent to sentiments.
So I guess that they won't release it...


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Unlike many videos that they play on MTV, this one is actually very tastefully done. It should be ok for the censors. Everything is covered up although I saw it only on a 10 cm by 10 cm screen. However, I don't know if the song would catch on with those who watch MTV or VH1 and listen to Top 40 music.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Thanks Athenaeus! Now I have that song stuck in my poor head!

Who did the version in my head....I just can't remember?

_*....and then I go and spoil it by sayin something stupid like I love you....!*_


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I know Nancy...
Same is here!

I keep singing this song but I keep listening to it on the radio too.

It's not that I do not like it :blush:


----------

